# líder en volumen de ventas



## jessicagregori

Hola, 

Tengo que traducir la siguiente frase, y creo que me he hecho un lío 
monumental. Se trata de definir la misión de la empresa.

Ser líder europeo en ventas de pistas de pádel, ofreciendo la mejor relación 
calidad-precio en el segmento medio-alto del mercado, y abarcando la 
totalidad de la obra.​ 
Mi opción:Europäische Marktführer für Padel Court Umsatz zu werden, mit dem besten Preis-Leistungs-Verhälnis für das  mittel-hoch Marktsegment und mit der Deckung des ganzes Bauproject. 

Gracias


----------



## jessicagregori

Hola:

Queda mejor así?

Europäische Marktführer für Padel Courts ¿Umsatz? zu werden, mit dem besten Preis-Leistungs-Verhälnis im mittel-hoch Marktsegment; und mit der Möglichkeit des ganzes Bauproject zu decken / anbieten.  

A ver si me podéis decir algo, por favor.

Gracias


----------



## Estopa

jessicagregori said:


> Hola:
> 
> Queda mejor así?
> 
> Wir sind europäischer Marktführer im Verkauf von Padel-Courts ¿Umsatz? zu werden mit dem besten Preis-Leistungs-Verhälnis im oberen Marktsegment. Es besteht die Möglichkeit, das ganze Bauprojekt betreuen zu lassen.
> 
> A ver si me podéis decir algo, por favor.
> 
> Gracias


 
Hola:

Tengo una duda con la frase en español. Si se está haciendo una breve descripción de la empresa, ¿cómo es que se empieza con un infinitivo?. Eso no me cuadra mucho, porque la misión de la empresa no puede ser "ser líder europeo...". Creo que puedes prescindir del infinitivo. 

Te he hecho algunos cambios tal y como entiendo la frase, pero no sé si es eso lo que estás buscando. Lo de "Padel-Courts" no lo he buscado para confirmarlo, supongo que queréis usar el término inglés.

Saludos. Espero que te ayude.


----------



## jessicagregori

Hola Estopa:

Gracias por tu ayuda. Te comento lo que me preguntas:

En la misión, realmente quería poner llegar a ser, en lugar de ser. Lo he visto muchas veces así, pero no se si es un error común o se puede poner así (por eso lo traducí por werden en alemán). Actualmente no somos líderes, porque el padel no está extendido en Europa, digamos que es nuestro objetivo.

Respecto a lo de Padel-Courts, se podría poner Padel Plätze (igual que Tennis Plätze), pero he visto que en la página web de la federación alemana de pádel ponen Court, y por eso decidí ponerlo igual.

Otra duda respecto a "oberen", ¿significa medio-alto? Es que nosotros no estamos en el segmento alto, sino en el medio-alto. Hay empresas que ofrecen pistas muy sofisticadas y caras, pero que no son las que se instalan más a menudo.

Saludos, y muchas gracias de nuevo por tu gran ayuda.


----------



## Estopa

Veo que te estabas refiriendo a los objetivos, ahora lo entiendo mejor. 

A ver qué te parece esto:

Unser Ziel/Vorhaben ist es, Marktführer als Anbieter von Padel-Courts mit dem besten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis im oberen mittleren Marktsegment zu werden und sind in der Lage, das gesamte Bauprojekt zu betreuen (bzw. durchzuführen).

Saludos


----------



## jessicagregori

Hola Estopa:

Esta perfecto! Gracias.

Hay que ver como se pierden los idiomas de no practicarlos.


----------

